# Does timeshift run on windows 7 64 bit operating systems?



## bobbygr (Jul 12, 2010)

I am having a horrible time with the game timeshift. I have a practically brand new falcon northwest Mach V with an Intel core I7 980x (6 cores) cpu and two geforce 480x GPU's in SLI.

I am ONE driver release behind the latest release. When I start the game I get two status bars. The top bar says "shaders loading" and completes, but the second bar at the bottom which is the game load bar craps out about 3/4 of the way to completion and I get a mini dump. 

Now I run just about everything on here. Games much older than this (FEAR for example). 

I need to know if anybody here is running this game on a windows 7 64 bit operating system. 

Man, I wish they still shipped XP. I am running home premium. It came on the computer. 

So far it's the only game that refuses to run. 

Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated. I am hesitant to go to the latest drivers, first because I don't think it will fix the problem, and second it will mess up my TV tuner card which is another nightmare I will have to work though.

I would love to know if anyone runs timeshift in windows 7 64 bit, and if you do, what your hardware is like.

Thanks for the help.....

Bob


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey bobbygr welcome to TSF,

Now TimeShift does not support Windows 7 now there are ways to run this game. First just to make sure all your hardware is compatible with Time shift click here and select time shift because I'm not sure if TimeShift supports SLI but it should. Run that post the results and we will go from there.


----------



## bobbygr (Jul 12, 2010)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Hey bobbygr welcome to TSF,
> 
> Now TimeShift does not support Windows 7 now there are ways to run this game. First just to make sure all your hardware is compatible with Time shift click here and select time shift because I'm not sure if TimeShift supports SLI but it should. Run that post the results and we will go from there.


I ran the program and ALL my hardware checks out fine. What are the "ways" to run timeshift on windows 7? I've googled and binged until my fingers hurt, and cannot find any answers....

Thank You,

Bob


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok to run games that are not compatible with Windows 7 right click on the Icon on your desktop> Properties> Compatibility tab> Click the check box saying "run this program in compatibility mode" and select Windows XP SP3 or Vista SP2, I recommend XP SP3 but it does not really matter> at the bottom make sure you run it as a administrator.


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello bobbygr and welcome to the TSF! :wave:


In addition to what llacrossedude7 told, you can also try downloading Windows XP Mode from Microsoft's website. It allows you to run windows XP from within Windows 7. You can then run your application from there.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is the link for XP mode. Now this is a backup option if the compatibility mode does not work but it should.


----------



## bobbygr (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, first off, XP mode is NOT available to windows home premium users. I stated in my first post I was running windows home premium. Secondly, none of the compatability modes work, either. I find that those modes NEVER work when having game problems. They are, as the Brits say, rubbish. I've tried running the game as an administrator, no go on that front as well. 

Again, is anybody running timeshift on a windows 64 bit machine running windows home premium 64bit? I really would like an answer to that question before any other answer, because that means it can be done and I can stop looking at windows 64 bit as the problem. 

Also, if you have a nvidia gtx 480 on your windows 64bit machine running windows home premium and are running time machine, please let me know that too. In fact, I'd be interested in your system specs if you have run timeshift on windows home premium, 64 bit. 

Thanks for the suggestions, it's just none of them work. I was on the phone with falcon northwest today for over 5 hours and we could not get the game to run, even after updating to the most recent nvidia drivers, 257.21.

This is a $7,000 machine and it's hard to accept I can't play a game that has only been out a couple of years on it. 

The company that wrote the game is no longer in existance. They have no website anymore. The numbers in the manual to call for help are "not in service" when you attempt to call them. So there is NO help from the game developer. 

If you have any other ideas how to run this game, please, let me know, 

Thank you,

Bob


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Have u tried disabling SLI because some games do not support SLI that could fix it. Ohh I think I know what your problem is, because I had a similar problem with BioShock not running on Windows 7 64Bit, make sure you allow it to go through your firewall and download DirectX 9C. Because the game does not support DirectX 11


----------



## bobbygr (Jul 12, 2010)

*Yes, that does not work either.*



llacrossedude7 said:


> Have u tried disabling SLI because some games do not support SLI that could fix it. Ohh I think I know what your problem is, because I had a similar problem with BioShock not running on Windows 7 64Bit, make sure you allow it to go through your firewall and download DirectX 9C. Because the game does not support DirectX 11



You bet, I disabled SLI, still NO GO. I must assume from the lack of responses
NOBODY has timeshift running on windows home premium 64 bit. 

Also, from the lack of responses I assume nobody has this running on GTX 480's running on windows home premium 64bit. 

The logical and only conclusion can be TIMESHIFT DOES NOT RUN ON A COMPUTER RUNNING WINDOWS HOME PREMIUM 64 BIT WITH GTX 480 VIDEO CARDS.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

You mentioned in your post on the EVGA forums that you get a mini dump when you try and load the game. Could you please post the contents of the mini dump here (or any other errors that show up), it may point to the source of the issue.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Try installing DirectX 9c and see if it will let you play it then because it does not support DirectX11


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would love to see that mini dump too.


----------



## bobbygr (Jul 12, 2010)

McNinja said:


> I would love to see that mini dump too.


How do I GET the minidump to those of you who want to see it? I don't even have the tools to read it. It's in the timeshift directory. 

Just tell me how to get it to you, and I'll send it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Just winrar or zip it up and attach it here use the *Go advanced* option to post. Below the post button there is a manage attachments button. Another window will pop up.


----------



## bobbygr (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a 2.98 mb zip file I'm trying to upload, but it keeps saying "upload failed".

Is there SOME WAY I can get this into somebody's hands that can get it on this board. 

Apparently, the upload function is broken. It says you can have upwards of 4mb for a dump, and it's failing to upload a dump less than 3mb.

Please help, I really would like the dump read. My email is (email mail removed to prevent spam). If you send me an email, I will send the dump as an attachment to you. The upload for this board is broken. I can't fix it from here.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## bobbygr (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm sorry, it says you can have upwards of 4mb for a zip file. My ZIP file was less than 3mb and this board gives me an upload error. 

The upload function is broken here. The 2.9 mb zip file will not upload, even though it is clearly stated zip files of over 4mb are permitted.

YOU CANNOT UPLOAD ZIP FILES ON THIS BOARD. 

Again, my email is _[Removed]. _Please email me (someone) and I'll send the dump as an attachment on the email. 

If somebody has some other idea, please let me know. This stinks. First the game, now this board is broken. Nothing works!

Thank,

Bob


----------



## bobbygr (Jul 12, 2010)

Forget this site's broken upload crap, here is a link where you can get a zip file of the dump http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=2p8d23c5txc

This is the dump created when the game crashes while loading. Falcon said after looking at it, the program was trying to go after protected memory (on the mainframe this would be a S0C4 abend).

These problems, at least on the mainframe, are due to programming errors.

Unfortunately, the people who put together timeshift folded up their tens and are no longer available. The support numbers in the book result in "number no longer in service" -and I've tried to locate a timeshift game site, there isn't one. 

If someone thinks they can help me after looking at this dump, I'd appreciate it. 

I don't know if it's windows 7 64 bit or the gtx 480's (although I have the VERY LATEST drivers on them.).

What really bugs me, is that games MUCH OLDER than timeshift work perfectly on this machine. 

And to the person who posted and said install directx 9, it's already installed. It was installed by another game. 

I can't get this to work no matter what. I think you will find that, without source code for the game, and a compiler - it ain't gonna get fixed.

Bob


----------



## bobbygr (Jul 12, 2010)

Well I guess that's it.

TIMESHIFT WILL NOT RUN ON WINDOWS 7 64BIT. ANYONE CONSIDERING BUYING THIS GAME WITH WINDOWS 7, ESPECIALLY 64 BIT, DON'T BUY IT. IT WON'T RUN. THIS IS THE ONLY GAME THAT I HAVE NOT BEEN ABLE TO RUN ON WINDOWS7 THUS FAR. STAY AWAY FROM IT, UNLESS YOU ARE RUNNING WINDOWS XP. 

BE WARNED......

BOB


----------



## Remco_Remus (Aug 11, 2010)

It does run perfectly with me.
CoreI7 860 , ati 5830 (catalyst 10.7) , 4gb ddr3.
Patched the game to 1.2


----------



## masone1 (Dec 15, 2010)

bobbygr said:


> Well I guess that's it.
> 
> TIMESHIFT WILL NOT RUN ON WINDOWS 7 64BIT. ANYONE CONSIDERING BUYING THIS GAME WITH WINDOWS 7, ESPECIALLY 64 BIT, DON'T BUY IT. IT WON'T RUN. THIS IS THE ONLY GAME THAT I HAVE NOT BEEN ABLE TO RUN ON WINDOWS7 THUS FAR. STAY AWAY FROM IT, UNLESS YOU ARE RUNNING WINDOWS XP.
> 
> ...


I finally got this game Timeshift to worked on Windows 7 64 BIT So to answer your question YES it is possible after days and weeks trying to figured it out was a slow painfull process trial and error numerous times of troubleshooting finally paid off...
I always wanted to pay never finished the game but now after years later I can now...

Bob when you can respond to my message and I will tell you how to get it to worked. I too have a highend gaming computer customized from DigitalStorm - I figured it out on my own so I will share the information with you all...:grin:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

thats all strange i got windows 7 64bit.i also have timeshift installed right now,and i did nothing out of the ordinary to make it work.


----------



## Zottlprolet (Jan 15, 2011)

masone1 said:


> I finally got this game Timeshift to worked on Windows 7 64 BIT So to answer your question YES it is possible after days and weeks trying to figured it out was a slow painfull process trial and error numerous times of troubleshooting finally paid off...
> I always wanted to pay never finished the game but now after years later I can now...
> 
> Bob when you can respond to my message and I will tell you how to get it to worked. I too have a highend gaming computer customized from DigitalStorm - I figured it out on my own so I will share the information with you all...:grin:


could you then please share it with all of us?^^


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Please could you post the Solution in this thread so that other users can get the answers they need should they come across this thread

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## Zottlprolet (Jan 15, 2011)

Redeye3323 said:


> Please could you post the Solution in this thread so that other users can get the answers they need should they come across this thread
> 
> Cheers,
> Redeye


yeah this would be really cool^^


----------



## masone1 (Dec 15, 2010)

All you need to do is go into your motherboard BIOS and change the setting for CPU cores to disable ALL - to 3 Cores or less remember that even its 3 cores running you still have the logical processors running also given why it needs to be 3. You will see total of 6, but I tested it using an Intel 980x with EVGA classified MB so it works. For some odd reason the code program time shift will crash seeing more cores then that. Game runs perfectly fine when NOT all cores are running in the BIOS. This has only been tested running an Intel 980X gulf town processor and EVGA Classified 3 way SLI MB. Hope this helps guys!


----------



## Zottlprolet (Jan 15, 2011)

oh... thanks for information^^


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It sounds like it is incompatible with multi-core processors.

To get around this, you can also run it on just one core (by starting the game and making the change using Task Manager).


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well ive had timeshift since it was released.i have also played it on several different builds at this point.ive played it on a dual core,a quad core,and now a dual core with hyperthreading i3.so far none of my cpu's have been an issue with this game.i have also played it on windows xp,vista,and windows 7 64.so far it has been flawless for me.


----------

